# HAMILTON Jazzmaster Thinline Auto (H38525881)



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Jazzmaster Thinline Auto | H38525881


Avec la Jazzmaster Thinline Automatic, créez une montre Hamilton qui vous ressemble. Choisissez parmi quatre modèles associant différents coloris de cadran et de bracelet, à personnaliser en fonction de votre humeur : allez-vous opter pour le brun, le noir ou le vert olive ?




www.hamiltonwatch.com


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Milanese bracelet*


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great pictures and excellent use of lighting.

Enjoy your watch!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice. I've always admired the original with the mini rotor.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Nokie said:


> Great pictures and excellent use of lighting.
> 
> Enjoy your watch!


Thanks Nokie, much appreciated ?

I will.



BobMartian said:


> Nice. I've always admired the original with the mini rotor.


Thanks BM.

Which specific model are you referring to, if I may ask ? 
I must confess I'm completely *new* to Hamilton, it's my first one ever ?


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Fantastic pictures as always and a really good looking watch. Yet another watch I'm adding to my "want to buy" list.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Reno said:


> Which specific model are you referring


1960 Hamilton Thin-o-Matic T-501


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

TracerBullet said:


> Fantastic pictures as always and a really good looking watch. Yet another watch I'm adding to my "want to buy" list.


Thanks TB, glad you like it 🙂


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BobMartian said:


> 1960 Hamilton Thin-o-Matic T-501


Cool micro-rotor indeed 👍

Thanks for the video ☺


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Nylon canvas strap.*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*VIDEO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black lizard*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*KASSAW** bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*NATO *_Heritage_


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Leather NATO*


----------



## pinchharmonic (Dec 23, 2009)

a great example of elegant simplicity


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

> a great example of elegant simplicity


In for the speed posting to 100 eh?


----------



## St_Andrews (Jan 15, 2021)

Reno said:


> *Leather NATO*


Salutations de la Nouvelle-Orléans thank you for the beautiful photography and introduction to this watch. I had not seen it yet - stunning! Merci Beaucoup - Enjoy!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

St_Andrews said:


> Salutations de la Nouvelle-Orléans thank you for the beautiful photography and introduction to this watch. I had not seen it yet - stunning! Merci Beaucoup - Enjoy!


_Bonjour_ St_Andrews 😉

Glad you like it. Thanks for the kind words 🙂

Et toutes mes amitiés à la Nouvelle-Orléans !


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

pinchharmonic said:


> a great example of elegant simplicity


Thanks pinchharmonic. Yes it is 😊


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Polished bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Milanese*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Miliary Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bracelet #2*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*OEM leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Gray canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*GlobalWatchBand #MS893*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*'Lizard grain' leather strap*


----------



## NatiLad79 (Sep 22, 2020)

Nice looking classy watch


----------



## drb124 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have been lurking here for a year or so, but finally registered today. I was looking at the thinline with the blue dial, but I really think that I am going to try to find the cream one, though that black one is very nice. Especially on that lizard strap.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

drb124 said:


> I have been lurking here for a year or so, but finally registered today. I was looking at the thinline with the blue dial, but I really think that I am going to try to find the cream one, though that black one is very nice. Especially on that lizard strap.


Welcome to WUS, drb124 ?

I settled for the black dial because the watch was intented for my 50th birthday, so I wanted something '_statutory_' ? ?

But honestly, I also had my eye on the blue dial&#8230; actually, all the colored dials are gorgeous.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black mesh*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Chicken leg leather strap*


----------



## Luis_Leite (Dec 31, 2013)

I have the normal jazzmaster, which I have worn daily for 5 years in a row, only now am I putting him a bit more into rotation, and it gives me immense pleasure. However, the thinline is on a league of it's own, beautiful. Lovd your shots with the Milanese bracelet, if it looks half as good an your wrist as in those pictures, you will be sure too look your finest (arm apparel wise ;-))


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Luis_Leite said:


> I have the normal jazzmaster, which I have worn daily for 5 years in a row, only now am I putting him a bit more into rotation, and it gives me immense pleasure. However, the thinline is on a league of it's own, beautiful. Lovd your shots with the Milanese bracelet, if it looks half as good an your wrist as in those pictures, you will be sure too look your finest (arm apparel wise ;-))


Thanks Luis 🙂

It's a very fine watch indeed.

Very pleased to have this one for my 50th birthday 👍


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Polished bracelet*









































5.7US $ 28% de réduction|Bracelet de montre en acier inoxydable 12 24mm, 7 perles, fermoir papillon, pour hommes, mécanique, Quartz | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Milanese*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Beige canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Lizard strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black leather strap*


----------



## brenguy (Oct 28, 2019)

Thin and elegant… love the wooden watch box too


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

brenguy said:


> Thin and elegant&#8230; love the wooden watch box too


Thanks brenguy 🙏


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Handmade lizard strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Green leather strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*POLJOT* black leather strap


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Brown leather*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Gold canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Milanese*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black rubber*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Green nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Gray canvas*


----------

